# Rearranging my cooler and humidors!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well the wife was out for a few hours and I needed to clean out the cooler and humidors and make a little more room. I snapped a few pics while I had it out. I am going to need a cabinet or wine cooler very shortly because I have just about enough room for a few more boxes. Which is probably a few weeks for me. If anyone knows about a great deal on wine coolers or a nice cabinet let me know. PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Holy ash...that's a mighty, mighty stash!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i just rearranged mine 2 days ago, i'm guessing it took you a bit longer than it tooke me tho


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Dang Whata Stash---*

I have some space in my HUMI's---but not that much!!--:teacher:


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

beautiful... thats what i need right there!!! more ceegars


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man o man John. You don't need more room, you need ANOTHER room.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd be more than happy to store some for you but there would be a small fee


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice "little" stash you got there, John. I don't know of any cooler specials right now, but my personal humidor has a "special" rate if you want to "store" some smokes off-site for a while 

CD


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't believe you have any cigars left after all of the bombing you have been doing! Is this the strategy they call "Mutual Assured Destruction".


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if i'm right but it looks like the same kind of cigars the Ghost sends out. I'm wondering ??????????


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey John,

I received an email the other day from cheaphumidors.com with a code for 10% off purchases (max $25) thru 7/5. A cabinet caught my eye:

How about our 1200 Cigar Cabinet humidor that Cigar Aficionado recommended in their gift guide?
http://tinyurl.com/3domhl

PM me if your interested and I'll forward the code/email to you.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is alot of sticks.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

That awesome, I hope to have this many cigar in the near future in my humi.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I received an email the other day from cheaphumidors.com with a code for 10% off purchases (max $25) thru 7/5. A cabinet caught my eye:
> 
> ...


That's the cab I have. It looks great and does a nice job here in Colorado. It'd probably be even better in FL


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...theres something to aspire to. Nice look bub.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

WOW! That is a big stash! I cant compete!  I am working on it!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Wowsers..... Nice stash there. Wanna adopt me? 

Michael


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

ill take the glass-top humi and contents


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

Now thats a collection!

Fish


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the Cabinet link, I am trying to find a nice glass front cabinet or something similar!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You mean something like this?
http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...5zzp2ev3t&uid=1365&CategoryID=88&page=product

I like the design immensely, but not too sure of the quality of the stuff from Thompson. I should add that I have ZERO experience with their stuff, so it may be just fine.

I found a big glass-front cabinet on eBay that holds ~600-900 sticks. Lined with spanish cedar, only $239, and ships from LA which is close to you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DISPLAY-CAB...8QQihZ015QQcategoryZ11675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Then there is this monster that holds ~1500 sticks. Nice design, but not a whole lot of information on construction. For the next 12 hours, it can be yours for the low, low price of $650. The downside, it ships from Bothell, WA.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Avallo-2000-Del...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ11675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

John - the one from cheaphumidors that I have has an option for a glass front door. You can't beat the price.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

My God....I cannot believe some of the sizes of collections on this board!!! WHAT do you guys do for a living and are you hiring???? That looks like about my annual salary in cigars!
All I can say is 'wow'


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

This is what mine will look like when I get done building it. It'll have 3 drawers like the one pictured and the glass will look like the other picture. I'll probably start building it in the next week or two.


----------



## JSC (Apr 21, 2007)

Dear sweet lord!!!!!!! Thats a lot of cigars:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> This is what mine will look like when I get done building it. It'll have 3 drawers like the one pictured and the glass will look like the other picture. I'll probably start building it in the next week or two.


Hey Duane do you have a good idea yet on where to buy the spanish cedar to line it with. I have some places in mind but I'm not quite sure what thickness it needs to be or anything like that.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> Hey Duane do you have a good idea yet on where to buy the spanish cedar to line it with. I have some places in mind but I'm not quite sure what thickness it needs to be or anything like that.


I bought 4/4 spanish cedar at a lumber yard north of Indy. I'm going to have a bandsaw cut it in half and will plane it to 1/4" and 1/8" for the lining and drawers. I'd call a number of lumber yards in the area instead of looking online because then at least you don't pay shipping on it.


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

Its always great to lay all the stogies out like that.....makes you feel real good and you find old stogies you thought you smoked.

Nice Pics


----------



## stros74 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think im in love...thats awesome


----------

